# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الفرق بين الهمزة والألف والمد / الأخطاء الإملائية (13)

## أبو مالك الدرعمي

*الأخطاء الإملائية (13)* 
*الفرق بين الهمزة والألف والمد* 
*يخلط* *البعض بين الهمزة والألف ،* *وبين الاثنين فرق**.* 
*تختلف الهمزة عن الألف في أنها* *تقبل الحركات ، بينما لا يقبل الألف ذلك**.* 
*والتفريق بين الهمزة والألف ليس شيئًا جديدًا ، فلقد انتبه إليه أوائل* *علماء اللغة كسيبويه والخليل**.* 
*يقول سيبويه في الكتاب : فأصل حروف* *العربية تسعة وعشرون حرفًا : الهمزة ، والألف ،** ......* 
*الهمزة قد تأتي في* *أول الكلمة ، أو وسطها ، أو آخرها ، بينما لا تأتي الألف إلا في وسط الكلمة أو آخرها** ،* *ولا تقع في أولها ، لأنها لا تكون إلا ساكنة وأول الكلمة لا يكون إلا متحركًا**.* 
*الهمزة : أنزل ، يأكل ، سماء*
*الألف : نام ، سعى*
*تُسمى الألف* *التي لا تقبل الحركة ( وهي لا تكون إلا في وسط الكلمة أو طرفها ) بالألف اللينة ، في* *حين تُسمى الهمزة التي تقبل الحركات بالألف اليابسة**.* 
*الألف اللينة هي مد ناشئ عن إشباع الفتحة فوق الحرف الذي قبلها**.* 
*الهمزة حرفٌ لا صورة له في الخط ، وإنما يُكتب غالبًا بصورة الألف أو**الواو أو الياء ، لأنها إذا سُهِّلت انقلبت إلى الحرف الذي كُتبت بصورته**.* 
*هل الألف والهمزة حرفان مستقلان عن بعضهما؟*
*نعم ، هما حرفان مستقلان عن بعضهما ، فالهمزة حرف حلقي ، والألف تخرج من الجوف ، والهمزة حرف يقبل الحركات ، بينما الألف لا تقبلها بحال ، والهمزة تقع في أول الكلمة وفي وسطها وفي آخرها ، بينما لا تقع الألف إلا وسط الكلمة أو آخرها ، وأحكام الإعراب تكون ظاهرة على الهمزة ، بينما هي مقدرة للتعذر على الألف .**وقد كان القدماء يذكرونهما في حروف الهجاء مستقلين ، فتأتي الهمزة في بداية الحروف ، بينما نجد الألف بعد الواو مكتوبة هكذا ( لا ) لأنها لا تكون مستقلة في النطق ، فوصلوا بها اللام .*
*هناك فرق بينهما ويتضح ذلك في صفات كل منهما*
*فالألف المدية صفاتها : الجهر / الرخاوة / الانفتاح / الإصمات / الاستفال*
*أما الهـمـزة فصـفاتها : الجهر / الشدة / الانفتاح / الاصمات / الاستفال*
*والفرق بينهما أيضا بالمخارج*  
*الهمزة من أقصى الحلق والألف المدية من الجوف*
*فالهمزة حرف يقبل جميع الحركات مثل* 
*أجاب أجيب إجابة* 
*والهمزة تقع فى أول الكلمة وفى وسطها وفى آخرها ، مثل :**أخذ إكرام أسر ومثل سأل سئم ضؤل ومثل بدأ ناشئ جرؤ*
*وأما الألف فهى امتداد صوتى ينشأ عن إشباع الفتحة فوق الحرف الذى قبلها.*
*المــــد* 
*1-* *إذا اجتمع في الكلمة همزة فوق الألف , وبعدها ألف مد . تقلب الهمزة* *مدة فوق ألف المد (( آ )) بشرط ألا تكون ألف المد ضمير تثنية ولا ألفًا ترسم ياء** .* *مثـــال** :* *ظمآن ، مبدآن** .* 
*فإن كانت ألف المد ضمير* *تثنية الفعل ، أو ألفًا ؛ ترسم ياء بقيت على حالها ولم تقلب مدًا** .*
*مثـــــال** :* *قرأا .. ( ألف المد ضمير تثنية ) . رأى .. ( ألف* *رسمت ياء**)*  
*2-* *إذا جاءت ألف تثنية الاسم بعد الهمزة المفردة , فإن كان الحرف* *الذي أتى قبلها من الحروف التي لا تتصل بما بعدها بقيت الهمزة مفردة** .* 

*مثـــال** :* *جزءان , وضوءان** .* 
*وإن كان الحرف الذي أتى* *قبلها من الحروف التي تتصل بما بعدها كتبت الهمزة على نبرة . مثــــال : عبئان** ،* *جريئان** .* 
*3-**الفعل المنتهي بهمزة إذا لحقته ألف الاثنين بقيت الهمزة على حالها* *ولم تنقلب مدًا** .* *مثـــال** :* *قرأا - يقرأان ، بدأا** -* *يبدأان.*



*4-* *الاسم المنتهي بهمزة إذا لحقته ألف الاثنين وكانت الهمزة قبلها* *ألفًا انقلبت الألفان مدًا** .* 
*مثـــال** :* *ملجآن ، مرفآن*
*فإن كان ما قبلها مكسورًا ، أو مضمومًا طبقت عليها قاعدة الهمزة في وسط الكلمة* *ووضعت على حرف يناسب أولى الحركتين** .* *مثــــال** :* *لؤلُؤان , مبطِئان** .* 
*5-* *إذا اجتمع همزة ومد وشدة حذفت الهمزة واكتُفي أثناء ا**لكتابة بالمد** .* *مثـــال** :* *لآّل .. لبائع اللآلئ** ،* *وسآّل .. لكثير السؤال**6-* *الهمزة المشددة تعطى حكم الهمزة المتحركة بعد متحرك** .* *مثــــال** :* *ترأَّس ترؤُّس مترئِّس**.* *أبو مالك سامح عبد الحميد مليجي سالم حمودة*

----------

